
Super Mario Wallpaper Maker - pdknsk
http://mariomaker-wp.nintendo.co.jp/create/index.html?w=1280&h=1024
======
pdknsk
I just found two secret parameters.

To get two extra items, namely ghost and star, append _& opt=6358D569C9_ to
the link. Or use _$( 'body').addClass('secret')_ in console.

To replace Mario with Toad (only in SMB), append _& opt=7F93F702E6_.

By using the latter _opt_ , and adding _secret_ manually, you can have both.

------
pdknsk
To make the image, click the robot. To select other resolutions go to the main
page and click the monitor or smartphone.

~~~
jader201
No 1920x1200. :(

~~~
sixothree
My favorite, and sadly, mostly forgotten resolution. Or should I say aspect
ratio.

~~~
kriro
I had two monitors that were x1200 but sadly they both stopped working for
mysterious reasons. It was great for online poker as it allowed a perfect
number of tables at a decent size (Stars, FTP). In the end I played only 4 on
each as that was my sweetspot for paying attention to all details but for
massgrinding 12 on each was doable (iirc, I could never play more than 8x2
without going insane).

Standard x1080 didn't work well at all especially back in the day when the
tables weren't resizable :D

------
totalart9000
I made one. [http://mariomaker-
wp.nintendo.co.jp/shareImages/cd6a8db28ca6...](http://mariomaker-
wp.nintendo.co.jp/shareImages/cd6a8db28ca64806b7b10f8da7b918b4.png)

------
pellias
Ah.. reminds me of this Mr Robot Apple game -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_and_His_Robot_Factor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Robot_and_His_Robot_Factory)
where i can design my own maps..

------
jhowison
If you use the mushroom you can not only make Mario larger, but other objects
too.

------
hamhamed
All this time I was trying to figure out how to run it but then spotted the
"Wallpaper Maker" in the title. Sad layfe :(

------
krylon
This is surprisingly fun! I just wish they had made the page available in some
non-Japanese language (even French would do).

------
aerialcombat
My kind of playground!

------
ibejoeb
Any thoughts as to why Mario is not moveable?

~~~
TranquilMarmot
I'm able to move him (using Chrome)

~~~
alexpw
I'm able to move him (using Firefox)

~~~
nighthawk454
Works in Safari as well

~~~
JohnBooty
Works in IE7 (if I physically move my monitor around)

~~~
taneq
Works on an original iPhone (if I print it out and glue it to the screen)

~~~
Mahn
Reddit is leaking again :) I wonder whether HN is doomed to become reddit as
more time passes.

~~~
mdellabitta
Reddit itself was not like Reddit is now less than a decade ago. It itself was
more like HN, although clearly not the same.

~~~
coco1989
slashdot - then Digg - then reddit - then hackernews - evolution of getting
good interesting stories with smart people commenting about them.

